# كلماتحتاجه عن ال absorption chiller



## مهنديان (26 فبراير 2009)

هنا بكل تواضع كل ما تحتاجه عن ككلماتحتاجه عن الـ absorption chiller 
ارجو منكم الدعاء علما انه منقول عن المهندس زيد سمير المعمار 
اخوكم 
المهندس 
مهند الخزرجي
من العراق
اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/74619530...n_chiller.html


----------



## مهنديان (26 فبراير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/74619530...n_chiller.html


----------



## مهنديان (26 فبراير 2009)

اسف اخوتي عن هذا الخلل حيث ان الرابط لا يعمل ساحاول تصحيح الخطا


----------



## مهنديان (26 فبراير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/74619530/14a7bb70/absorption_chiller.html
هذا هو الرابط الصحيح


----------



## محمد سالم (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا مهنديان باشا
استمر معانا بقى


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررر جداً اخي مهنديان :


وكمان ممكن تدخلو على مكتبتي على نفس الموقع 

قسم Water Chillers و منه Absorption Chillers فتجدون مجموعة من الملفات المتخصصة في المجال .............

علماً أن المكتبة في طور البناء المستمر .......


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا (سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم)


----------



## محمد سالم (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع القيم
لانه امر قديم جديد في نفس الوقت​


----------



## مهندس عتيد (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهودات الرائعة المبذولة من قبل إدارة المنتدى وأعضائه الرائعين وعلى التجدد الدائم في الكتب والبرامج وشكر خاص للمهندسين اصحاب هذه المشاركة


----------



## نور محمد علي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## ahmadmechanical (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ممتاز جزيتم ألف خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 أكتوبر 2009)

حفظك الله وحفظ الله جميع العراقيين من كل سوء
مع التقدير


----------



## ححخخهه (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياوردة


----------



## بسيوني حسن (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك من علمه


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*ABC thermo dynamic for absorption chiller*

General Knowledge on Thermodynamics

Basic Concepts:
1. Air conditioning: the adjustment and control of the parameters such as temperature, relative humidity, cleanness, noise and airflow speed of a specific space to meet the requirements of people’s life and production. The requirement of air adjustment varies according to different space and usage.
As to the comfortable air conditioner, BROAD’s understanding is the harmonization of air. “Harmony” is the culmination of Chinese culture, and the culmination of air conditioning is “six excellences”(the order is set according to importance). 1）temperature: regulate the indoor temp. against the natural temp. to meet the requirement of human body. 2）freshness: bring the outdoor fresh air into the room to provide enough oxygen.3）cleanness: eliminate the harmful materials and bacteria collected in the room.4）quietness: reduce the noise of the equipment to unperceivable.5） humidity: adjust the humidity to meet the requirement of people’s skin. 6）air flow speed: make people in the room can not detect the airflow. To achieve the above goals, we must realize “four excellences”: excellent design, excellent equipment, excellent installation and excellent maintenance. 
2. Cooling: means creating a cool environment whose temp. is lower than the ambient temp. in a specific space. For example, the indoor temperature (25℃) is lower than the outdoor temperature (38℃) and the refrigerator temp. (5℃) is lower than indoor temp. (25℃) etc.
3. Pressure: In physics, the force vertically acting on the surface of the materials is called press; the press divided by the acreage is called pressure. Pressure is a physical parameter to measure the effect of the force on the surface of the material. The unit for pressure is abbreviated as Pa., 1Pa just indicates the force of 1Newton acting on the surface of 1 square meter. so we have the following equation: 1Pa = 1N/m2，1mmHg = 133Pa. In practice, people are used to taking pressure as press. 
4. Atmosphere pressure: the pressure of the atmosphere acting on the surface of the earth. The atmosphere pressure value varies with the altitude, seasons and climate. The air status parameter will change accordingly while the atmosphere pressure changes, so some errors will take place if ignoring the local atmosphere pressure while developing and operating the air conditioning system.
5.	Standard atmosphere pressure: the average air pressure on the sea level with latitude of 45 degree, and its value is 760mmHg.In most areas where the air conditioner is used, the atmosphere pressure is near to the standard one, so when analyzing air conditioning systems (including the main unit), we normally assume that the ambient pressure is equal to the standard atmosphere pressure.
6.Gauge pressure: the pressure value of a hermetical vessel, measured by the pressure gauge, which equals the difference between the actual air pressure of the vessel and the local atmosphere pressure. When the air pressure inside is lower than the standard air pressure, the gauge indicates a negative value and we assert the vessel inside is on the negative pressure or vacuum status; on the other hand, when the inside pressure is higher than the atmosphere pressure, the gauge indicates a positive value and we assert that the vessel inside is on positive pressure status.
7. Absolute pressure: the actual pressure in the vessel, which equals the gauge pressure plus the ambient atmosphere pressure.
8. Vacuum: the status that absolute pressure inside the hermetical vessel is lower than the ambient air pressure.
9. Vacuum degree: when the vessel is in vacuum status, the vacuum degree equals the ambient air pressure minus the inside absolute pressure of the vessel. 
10.Temperature: a physical parameter to indicate the hot and cool degree of objects. It is the consequence of the molecule movement and measured with thermometric scale. Centigrade scale is usually used. Temperature scale is defined as follows: under standard atmosphere pressure, the frozen temperature of the water is defined as 0℃ while the boiling temperature as 100℃.The temperature difference between the frozen point and the boiling point is divided by 100 and the result stands for 1℃.As we all know, the symbol for the centigrade scale is ℃。
11.Relative humidity: equals the actual steam pressure in the air divided by the saturated steam pressure at the same temperature. It reflects the saturated degree of steam ******* in the air. The lower this value is, the less saturated and drier the air is, the more water it will absorb, and vice versa.
12.Dualistic solution: the solution composed of two different materials between which no chemical reactions take place. The physical properties, such as pressure, temperature, concentration and density, are consistent everywhere in this evenly mixed solution, so it cannot be divided into the original components through simple mechanical methods such as deposition or centrifugation. For instance, the boiling point of the water is 100℃,whereas that of LiBr is 1265℃ under the standard air pressure, the difference is so big that there is almost no LiBr in the steam when the solution is boiling.
13.Saturated solution: the solution which has the maximum solid solute dissolving in the solvent under certain temperature.
14.Dissolution: the process that the solid solute dissolves in the solvent. When the solute is immersed in the solvent, the molecules on the surface of solute move continuously and are absorbed by the molecules of the solvent. The molecules of the solid solute break away from the surface and mix with the solvent to form solution.
15.Crystallization: When the temperature goes down, the solute molecule will be separated from the solution and crystallize because the dissolvability decreases.
16.Heating and cooling quantity: the transferring energy caused by the temperature difference of the two objects. The energy of the material with higher temperature transfering to the lower one is called heating quantity, otherwise it is called cooling quantity. The commonly used units for them are cal or kcal. According to the physical classification, there are 3 basic forms of heat transfer: conducting, convection and radiation.
17.Conducting: The heat transferring between the two contacting objects, between which there is a temperature difference. Heat quantity transfers from one part of the object to the other part; there is no visible material movement during this process; moreover, the heat energy is transferred through the movement of the molecule. Heat conduct is the primary form of heat transferring and will not stop until the temperatures of the two objects balance.
18.Convection: Heat transferring caused by the liquid flowing because of the temperature difference. Heat convection takes place in the liquid and the gas only and often at the same time; they are the two primary heat-transferring forms on the refrigeration and air conditioning engineering.
19. Radiation: A phenomenon that the object gives out energy in the form of electromagnetic wave for its temperature. The higher the temperature of the object is, the stronger the radiation ability gets.
20. Specific heat: The heat that an object of certain unit mass gives out or absorbs while the temperature rises or decreases by 1℃.the specific heat of the 25℃ water is 1kcal/kg.℃, while the LiBr solution with the concentration of 51% is 0.5kcal/kg.℃.Specific heat is an important parameter to calculate the sensible heat.
21. Sensible heat: the heat the object gives out or absorbs when the object is heated or cooled without state change. The commonly used unit is cal or kcal.
22. Potential heat: the heat the object gives out or absorbs while its state is changed and no temperature change takes place. For instance, evaporation and condensing in cooling operation are the process of absorbing and giving out potential heat.
23. Evaporation: The process that the molecules of the liquid surface change into the steam. All the liquids evaporate at any temperature. The speed of this process depends on the external conditions such as temperature, air pressure etc, for example if the evaporation acreage is larger, the liquid surface temperature is higher, the air flow speed on the liquid surface is faster and the air pressure on the surface is lower, the evaporation speed is higher.
24. Saturated steam pressure and saturated temperature: The gasification will take place in the liquid in the airtight vessel and the steam molecule will leave the liquid surface to the upper space of the vessel because of the gravity and pressure with the steam; on the other hand, the steam molecule in upper space will return to the liquid for their action against each other and collision against the wall. These two processes take place at the same time; the steam pressure is called as saturated pressure and the temperature as Saturated temperature when the two processes reach homeostasis.
25. Gasification：The process that liquid is changed into gas, which includes evaporation and boiling.
26. Gasification heat: The heat required to change liquid of certain unit mass into steam of the same temperature completely. Gasification heat for the water at 100℃ is 539kcal per/kg.
27. Boiling: A kind of violent gasification which takes place on both the surface and inner of the liquid under a certain pressure when the liquid is heated to a certain temperature and the inner steam molecules have enough energy to rush out of the liquid surface.
28. Boiling point: The boiling temperature for a certain liquid under certain pressure. The boiling point relates closely to the ambient air pressure, for instance, the boiling point of water under 1 standard atmosphere pressure is 100℃, while it is only 4℃ when the ambient pressure is 6mmHg.
29. Condensation: The process that the steam changes into the liquid when it is compressed or cooled. The condensation is just a process of liquefaction. For example, the water steam will change into liquefied water when it is cooled.
30. Condensation heat: The heat given out by the steam of certain unit mass when it changes into the liquid completely under a certain temperature. Experiment testifies that condensation heat is equal to the gasification heat under the same temperature, for example, the condensation heat with the water steam are equal to the gasification heat with the water as 539kcal under 100℃.
31 .Heat value: The heat released by the fuel of certain unit mass or volume when it burns completely.
32. High heat value: The burning heat of each composition in the fuel plus the potential heat of water steam at the exhaust port.
33. Low heat value: High heat minus the potential heat of water steam at the exhaust port.
34. C.O.P: The heating and cooling efficiency of the air conditioner, which equals the heating or cooling capacity of the machine divided by the input energy.
35. Non-condensable gas: The gas that can neither be condensed nor absorbed by LiBr and the refrigerant water under the temperature and pressure inside the machine. The non-condensable gas inside the machine can affect the vacuum degree of the chiller and corrode the cooling capacity; furthermore, the life span of the machine will be shortened if there is oxygen in the machine.
36. The First Law of Thermodynamics: Heat energy can be transformed into mechanical energy and vice versa, but the total amount of energy keeps unchanged during the conversion process. The First Law of Thermodynamics sets forth the quantity relationship among different energies during its transfer and conversion. From the energy “quantity” point of view, we can only tell whether or how much energy it is utilized.
37. The Second Law of Thermodynamics: Heat can be transferred from the object of high temperature to that of low but cannot be transferred from the objects of low temperature to that of high temperature spontaneously and automatically. 
The Second Law of Thermodynamics is essentially a theory of energy depreciation. It demonstrates the directions, conditions and bounds of energy transfer and conversion (quality rank). From the energy “quality” point of view, we should enhance the energy efficiency, prevent and reduce energy depreciation. 

Unit Conversion Table:
1mmH2O=9.802Pa	1 mmHg=133.3 Pa
1 kgf/cm2=0.098 MPa	1 bar=0.1 MPa
1 psi=0.1 MPa	1 atm=101.325 kPa
1 m3/h=4.4 GPM	1 kcal=4.187 kJ
1 lb=0.454 kg	1 kal/h=1.163 W
1 kWh=3.6×103 kJ	1 kJ/h=0.278 W
（℉）=[（℃）×9/5]+32	（K）=（℃）+273.15

The Pressure Unit Conversion Table:
item	（Pa）	bar	mbar	kgf/m2
mmH2O	kgf/cm2
at	atm	mmHg	lbs/in2
1	1	1×10-5	1×10-2	1.02×10-1	1.02×10-5	9.87×10-5	7.5×10-3	1.45×10-4
2	1×105	1	1×103	1.02×104	1.02	9.87×10-1	7.5×102	14.5
3	1×102	1×10-3	1	10.2	1.02×10-3	9.87×10-4	7.5×10-1	1.45×10-2
4	9.81	9.81×10-5	9.81×10-2	1	1×10-4	9.68×10-5	7.356×10-2	1.42×10-5
5	9.81×104	0.981	9.81×102	1×104	1	0.968	7.356×102	14.2
6	1.01325×105	1.01325	1.01325×103	1.033×104	1.033	1	7.6×102	14.7
7	1.33×102	1.33×10-3	1.33	13.6	1.36×10-3	1.316×10-3	1	1.93×10-2
8	6.895×103	6.895×10-2	68.95	7.03×102	7.03×10-2	6.8×10-2	51.7	1
Note: If the accuracy requirement permits, the following equations will be introduced to the technical calculation: 1kgf/cm2=0.981bar≈1bar≈105Pa=100kPa；1mmH2O=9.81Pa≈10Pa；1mmHg≈133Pa=1.33mbar.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*صيانة الشيلرات Absorption خاص بصديق عزيز*

صيانة مبردات الامتصاص Absorption Chillers Maintenance 
Periodical Inspection List.  
- الصيانة اليومية. – Every Day. 

1- التأكد من درجات حرارة المبردات ( دخول و خروج ).1- Check for inlet & exit chilled water temp. 
2- التأكد من مستوى منسوب المحلول و المبرد.2- Check the solution and refrigerant levels. 
3- التأكد من مستوى منسوب زيت طلمبة التطهير.3- Check lubricating oil level of purge pump. 
4- التأكد من عدم وجود أي تسريب في خطوط الغاز.4- Check for gas smell near burner (gas leakage ) 
5- التأكد من عدم وجود أي أصوات غريبة.5- Check for abnormal noise. 
6- تسجيل القراءات اليومية للمبردات.6- Record operation data in daily sheet. 

- الصيانة الأسبوعية. – Every week. 

1- أداء الصيانة اليومية. 1-Perform daily maintenance. 
2- المرور على المبرد و التأكد من 2- Walk around inspection 
- وجود أي تسريب.i- Check for leaks. 
- سماع أي أصوات غريبة.ii- Check for abnormal noise. 
- أداء جميع أجهزة القياس.iii- Check for measurements equipments. 
3- تحضير و تشغيل طلمبة التطهير من 10 إلى 15 دقيقة. 3- Perform purge operation for 10 to 15 min. 
4- عمل اختبار الفاكيوم ( متابعة عدد الفقاعات ) 4- Check vacuum ( perform 10 bubbles test ) 
5- تسجيل القراءات اليومية للمبردات. 5- Record operation data in daily sheet. 

- الصيانة الشهرية. – Every month. 

1- أداء الصيانة الأسبوعية. 1- Perform weekly maintenance. 
2- صيانة طلمبة التطهير 2- Servicing purge pump. 
- التأكد من صلاحية الزيت.- Check lubricating oil. 
- تغيير الزيت كل شهرين.- Chang pump oil every 2 month. 
- التأكد من سعة طلمبة التطهير.- Check purge pump capacity.  
( أقصى فاكيوم 2 مم زئبق مطلق )(Attained vacuum = max 2 mm hg abs ) 
3- تحضير و تشغيل طلمبة التطهير من 10 إلى 15 دقيقة 3- Perform purge operation for 10 to 15 min. 
4- عمل اختبار الفاكيوم ( متابعة عدد الفقاعات ) 4- Check vacuum ( perform 10 bubbles test ) 
5- فحص لوحات الكنترول و التأكد من 5- Check for control panel 
- وصلات الأسلاك.i- connection of wires. 
- نظافة اللوحة ( استخدام البلاور ) ii- Use dry pressurized air to dust out the panel. 


- الصيانة نصف السنوية. – Every six month. 

1- أداء الصيانة الشهرية. 1- Perform monthly maintenance. 
2- عمل فحص على محلول التبريد. 2- Inspection of refrigerant solution. 
- اخذ عينة من المحلول و عمل قياس للجاذبية النوعية.- Make sampling of refrigerant solution. 
( ج.ن = 1.02 ).check its specific gravity (s.g = 1.02 max ) ,Moreover 
3- عمل فحص على جميع الطلمبات. 3- Inspection of pump operation. 
- معاينة وجود أي اهتزازات غير طبيعية.i- Inspect for any abnormal vibration. 
- التأكد من عدم وجود أي أصوات عالية.ii- Inspect for any abnormal sound (noise) 
- التأكد من عدم ارتفاع درجة الحرارة. iii- Inspect if the temperature is abnormally high. 
4- فحص طلمبات مياه المبرد. 4- Check chilled water pumps. 
5- فحص طلمبات مياه أبراج التبريد. 5- Check cooling water pumps. 
6- التأكد من مروحة الهواء الخاصة بالحارق. 6- Check burner forced air fan. 
7- التأكد من بطانة مواسير الغاز. 7- Check gas train. 
8- فحص النظام الكهربي. 8- Inspection of electrical system. 
- قياس العازل الخاص بمواتير الطلمبات.i- Measure the insulation of each. 
( أعلى من 2 ميجا اوم ).pump motor ( above 2 M Ohm ) 
- قياس العازل الخاص بدوائر الكنترول  ii- measure the insulation of the
و دوائر المواتير.control circuit and motor circuit. 
- فحص لوح التحكم.iii- Inspect control panel. 
* فحص و إعادة تربيط نهايات الكابلات.* inspect and retighten each terminal. 
* فحص مفاتيح التلامس للطلمبات.* inspect contactors of each pump. 
9- الفحص الوقائي لوحدات الكنترول. 9- Inspection of protective / control units. 
- التأكد من مفتاح فرق الضغوط الخاص بخط المياه الباردة.i- Chilled water flow rate diff .pressure switch (ch . w ). 
- التأكد من حساس الحرارة لدخول و خروج المياه الباردة.ii- Chilled water inlet & outlet temperature sensor. 
- التأكد من مفتاح ضغط الغاز.iii- Gas pressure switch ( pressure rise / drop ). 
- التأكد من مفتاح ضغط الغلاية.iv- High pressure generator pressure switch. 
- التأكد من حساس الضغط الخاص بالغلاية.v –High pressure generator pressure sensor. 
- التأكد من حساس الحرارة الخاص بالغلاية. vi- High pressure generator temperature sensor. 
- ضبط مفاتيح الحمل الزائد للمواتير.vii – Setting of each motor overload relay. 
- التأكد من ضبط مفتاح المستوى.ix – High pressure generator level switch. 
- التأكد من حساس حرارة العادم.x – Exhaust gas temp. sensor. 
- التأكد من مستوى سائل التبريد.xi – Refrigerant level switch. 
- التأكد من المحبس الخاص بمحلول الليثيوم بروميد.xii – Check of solution dump valve action. 
10- التأكد من كفاءة عمل وحدات الكنترول 10- Operation check of capacity controller. 
- التأكد من نظام اشتعال الحارق.i- Check burner ignition system. 
- التأكد من عمل محبس الكنترول الخاص بالمحلول.ii- Check solution control valve action 
( عمل تجربة للمحبس بإعطائه إشارة ) ( To act correctly with applicable signal ). 
- فحص لوحة الاتوماتيك و البوردة الخاصة بها.iii- Micro-computer board and setting 
( To act correctly with applicable signal ). 
- التأكد من محبس المستوى الخاص بالغلاية.iv- Check high pressure generator level control 
( To act correctly with applicable signal ) 
- التأكد من التشغيل الأتوماتيك.v- Check auto start / stop operation. 
- التأكد من محبس القفل الخاص بالوقود.vi- Check of gas shut-off valve action. 



- الصيانة السنوية. – Every one year. 

1-	أداء الصيانة نصف السنوية. 1- Perform six month maintenance. 
2-	المرور على المبرد و التأكد من 2- Tube cleaning of cooling water system 
- نظافة مواسير المبخر و المبرد. – Clean the absorber and condenser tubes with brush. 
3- قياس تركيز المحلول 3- Measurement of solution concentration 
- أخذ عينة من المحلول الضعيف و القوي- make sampling of weak solution and strong solution 
و عمل قياس نسبة التركيز بالنسبة إلى درجة الحرارة-Check the concentration valve with the specific gravity 
و عجلة الجاذبية ( المحلول الضعيف % - المحلول القوي % )and temperature ( weak solution % - strong solution% ) 
4- الفحص الدقيق لطلمبة الفاكيوم. 4- Overhaul purge pump. 
5- عمل اختبار لمحبس الفاكيوم. 5- Overhaul purge solenoid valve. 
6- تسجيل القراءات اليومية للمبردات. 6- Check cooling tower. (Check leaks – fans – controls ) 
7- فحص نظام حقن الوقود 7- Inspection and adjustment of fuel system. 
- التأكد من عدم وجود أي تسريب في خطوط الغاز.- Leak inspection of gas piping. 
- التأكد من عدم وجود أي تسريب في محبس الغاز- Seat leak inspection of gas shut-off valve. 
- التأكد من عدم وجود أي تسريب في محبس الغاز- Seat leak inspection of solenoid valve for ignition of burner. 
- نظافة الاليكترود الخاص بالاشتعال.- Gap adjustment / cleaning of electrodes for ignition of burner. 
* فحص جميع أجهزة الحماية الموضوعة على خط الوقود- Functional inspection of fuel protective devices. 
* فحص نظام التحكم الخاص بالوقود.- Inspection of fuel control mechanism operation.  
* ضبط و تعديل الحارق. – Adjustment of burner.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عايز أي حد في صيانة الشيلرات apsorbtion ضروري
أنا مهتم جدا بالموضوع وعندي معلومات وفيرة جدا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*التبريد بالامتصاص*

اكرمك الله وبارك الله فيك
ياتري بعد الزملاء مايشوفوا الفايل ح يراجعوا نفسهم و يوصفوه في المشاريع بدلا من رمي طوبته حتي من الشركات المنتجة للمكيفات
اتمني ان حضرتك تحاول تشرح المكونات و تسلسل عملها لاني بحاول اضم معلومة ناتجة عن خبرة عملية وانا للاسف ليس لدي خبرة عميقة في الموضوع لكني شاهدت المنظومة كاملة في احد الهايبرز و مستخدم بنجاح لكن كانت توجد اعطال في مضخة المياه و تم علاجها لكن لم اتعمق في الموضوع لان من النادر تلاقي مستخدم له او استشاري يعرف عنه اكثر مما درسه في كتاب اورورا الهندي وياريت يبقي بيننا اتصال 0540022507 السعودية


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بيك يا باشمهندس صبري..
اسمي محمد رشدي وانا مهتم جدا بنوعية الشيلرات التي تعمل بالامتصاص (الليثيوم بروميد)..
أنا نفسي أتخصص بالمجال أكتر وأكتر وعندي معلومات وفيرة كتييييييييير عنه ونفسي يكون هناك معلومات متبادلة من كل المهندسين عشان نقدر نتعامل مع أي منظومة هندسية بيسر وسهولة واللي أتمناه ان يكون هناك مهندس عربي واحد قادر على انشاء فكرة جديدة للتبريد زي الشيلرات ديه ومنكنش ناس بتحاول تلقي المعلومات وبس..أملي في الله كبير انه يكون من مصر :14:
وحبدأ انشاء الله معاكو في معرفة ايه هي الشلرات ديه وامتى تم اكتشافه بالظبط 
ملحوظة: كل المعلومات ديه مقتبسه من مهنسين أعزاء من مختلف المجالات ادوهلي لما كنت بدور عليها (جزاهم الله خيرا)


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*نبذه تاريخية عن شيلرات الأمتصاص*

نبذه تاريخية

•	نظرية التبريد بالامتصاص Absorption معروفة من أكثر من مائتي سنة ولكن فى سنة 1850 تم عمل أول جهاز يعمل بهذه النظرية. وفى 1860 صدرت براءة باختراع أول جهاز تبريد بالامتصاص.
•	وفى المدة من 1890 إلى 1900 تم تشغيل عدة محطات كبري تعمل بنظرية الامتصاص خصوصاً فى مجال صناعة البترول والكيماويات لتوافر الغاز وحتى هذا الوقت كانت الكباسات الترددية لا تزيد عن 50 لفة/ ق.
•	حتى بدأت الكباسات تعمل بسرعة حتى 300 لفة/ ق فتحول الاهتمام إلى الكباسات الترددية وتوقف الاهتمام بالتبريد بالامتصاص.
•	ومع ارتفاع سعر الكهرباء بدأت الأبحاث لإيجاد طرق أكثر اقتصاداً للتبريد. فاستعمال البخار Steam jet أو التربينات البخارية لإدارة كباسات طاردة مركزي Centrifugal Comp. وخاصة للأحمال الكبري.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

•	وفى 1936 بدأت الأبحاث تتجدد لاستعمال التبريد بالامتصاص لتكييف الهواء ولكنها كانت تحتاج لمساحات كبيرة للتوصيلات والمبادلات الحرارية وباستمرار تطور الأبحاث أمكن الوصول إلى وحدات من حوالى 3 طن تبريد هواء حتى أكثر من 1000 طن تبريد مياه.
•	وقد استعمل بعض المنتجين فى القدرات الصغيرة الماء كعامل ممتص Absorbent والأمونيا كسائل تبريد Refrigerant وتبرد بالهواء وهذا النظام منتشر الان فى صناعة الثلاجات المنزلية فى الأماكن التي لا يوجد بها كهرباء. وتستعمل فى ثلاجات الغرف بالفنادق (الميني بار) حيث تسخن بالكهرباء وذلك لانعدام الصوت أثناء التشغيل ولكن فى الوحدات الكبيرة يكون الوسيط الممتص Absorbent هو الليثيوم برومايد والماء هو سائل التبريد Refrigerant.
•	ولم تنتشر وحدات تكييف الهواء بنظرية الامتصاص فى مصر حيث كان سعر الكهرباء منخفضا ولعدم انتشار شبكة الغاز الطبيعي. ولكن بعد الارتفاع الكبير فى سعر الكهرباء وظهور اكتشافات الغاز الطبيعي وانتشار شبكة توزيعه فى جميع الأنحاء بدأ التفكير فى استعمال هذا النظام نظراً للوفر الشديد فى تشغيله.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مبادىء نظام التبريد بالامتصاص
•	من الظواهر الطبيعية أن الماء يغلي (يتحول من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية) عند درجة حرارة 100م عند الضغط الجوى أي 760مم زئبق وعند زيادة الضغط ترتفع درجة حرارة غليان المياه (كما يحدث فى غلايات البخار) وأيضاً يتبخر فى درجة حرارة أقل من 100م عند ضغط أقل من الضغط الجوى (تفريغ). والعلاقة بين الضغط ودرجة حرارة التبخر موضحة بالجدول رقم (1).




















ومن المعروف أن السائل عندما يتحول إلى غاز يمتص حرارة من الوسط المحيط به وهذا يلاحظ عند دهان اليد بالكحول تشعر ببرودة عند الجزء المدهون تتجه أن الكحول اكتسب حرارة من الجسم فتبخر ونتج عن ذلك انخفاض درجة حرارة الجزء المدهون بالكحول.
•	وقد أمكن استغلال هذه الظاهرة لتوليد مياه مثلجة بتبخير مياه نقية فى مبخر (Evaporator) تحت درجة تفريغ حوالي 6مم زئبق حيث تتبخر المياه (Refrigerant) فى درجة حرارة 4م. وتمتص هذه الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير (Latent Heat of Evaporation) من مياه التبريد (Chilled Water) التي تدخل مواسير المبخر فى درجة حرارة 12م لتخرج بعد تبريدها فى درجة حرارة 7م لتوجه إلى مكيفات الهواء A.H.U. لتبريد الهواء اللازم.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*تكملة ايه يا جماعة مافيش مشاركة ليه؟ ده Apsorbtion chiller*

المعلومات ديه منالمهندس شريف عبد القادر أعز الزملاء في الدنيا واللي بتربطني بيه والى الان مكالمات تليفونية وبس بس بيعاملني أكتر من أخ بكتيييييييييييييير وعمره ما بخل عليا بحاجة خالص


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شيلرات الأمتصاص*

•	وتتكون الدائرة من عدة مكونات أساسيه:
1-المبخر.
2-المكثف.
3- المولد
4- الممتص.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*Evaporator*

1-	المبخر(Evaporator):

• يكون المبخر تحت ضغط منخفض جدا بفعل استخدام طلمبة الفاكيوم يصل الى 6 ملم زئبق وعند هذا الضغط تتبخر المياه عند 3 درجه مئويه تقريبا .
•	يتم رش المياه من أعلى المبخر على مواسير المياه المطلوب تبريدها والتى تكون درجة حرارتها 10درجات تقريبا.
•	تمتص المياه المرشوشه درجه الحراره اللازمه لتبخيرها من المياه الموجوده فى المواسير فيتم بذلك تبريد المياه فى المواسير. 
•	يتم تبخر المياه ولابد من اعاده تكثيفها لاعادة استخدامها ويحدث ذلك بواسطة باقى مكونات الدائره وأولها الممتص(absorber)


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*absorber*

2-الممتص(absorber):

•	يتم فيه رش محلول مركز من الليثيوم وهذا المحلول شره الامتصاص لبخار المياه فيمتص البخار المتولد فى المبخر ويتحول المحلول الى محلول مخفف.
•	عملية الامتصاص يصحبها تولد حراره يتم ازالتها بواسطة خط مياه قادم من برج التبريد.
•	ويذهب المحلول المخفف الى الجزء الثالث من الدائره وهو المولد(generator).


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كفاية كدة النهارده النبدة المبسطة ديه وأشوفكوا وقت تاني
كنت عايز حاجة صغيرة بعد ادنكوا (حد يدعيلي)


----------



## noreldin2000 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركلك يا هندسه

أخيرا لقيت حد مهتم بالموضوع ده

أنا مستني أي مداخلات عشان نفعل الموضوع أكتر وأكتر ونكون أقوى ناس في الموضوعات اللي تخص الشيلرات ديه


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (20 يناير 2010)

مرحبا بأعز زملائي وخير أصحابي
لقد عدت والحمدلله باحثا وطالبا لكافة مناهج علم التبريد بالأمتصاص وأرجو من السادة مشاركتي فيها داعيا الله عزوجل بأن يمن علينا وعلى أمتي بالعلم والعمل الحلال


----------



## محمدماياتي (20 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (21 يناير 2010)

*المولد*

المولد((Generator:

•	فيه يتم اضافة حراره الى المحلول المخفف يتم بها فصل المياه على هيئة بخار يذهب الى المكثف ويبقى الليثيوم الذى أصبح مركز ليذهب ويتم رشه فى الممتص.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (21 يناير 2010)

*المكثف*

المكثف(Condenser):

• يتم فيه تحويل بخار المياه الذى تم فصله الى سائل بواسطة خط مياه قادم من برج التبريد.
•	ويتم أخذ المياه لرشها مره اخرى فى الممتص
•	ويتم بذلك استمرار الدوره مره اخرى.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (21 يناير 2010)

*الدائرة بالكامل*

الرسم المرفق يوضح الدائرة بالكامل للنوع الثنائي double effect لشركة يابانية
وسأرفق فيما بع أحد دوائر الشيلرات الصينية المشهورة من نوع BROAD


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (21 يناير 2010)

*تشغيل التشيلر*

تشغيل التشيلر
قبل تشغيل التشيللر يجب التأكد من الآتي:
(1)	تشغيل طلمبة المياه المثلجة ومراجعة ضغوط الدخول والخروج بحيث لا يزيد ضغط الخروج عن 6 بار.
(2)	تشغيل طلمبة مياه التبريد ومراجعة ضغوط الدخول والخروج.
(3)	التأكد من عدم وجود هواء بدائرة مياه البرج مع محابس الVent مفتوحة . 
(4)	التأكد من فتح محابس دخول وخروج المياه المثلجه وكذلك محبس دخول وخروج مياه أبراج التبريد.
(5)	التأكد من تشغيل الأحمال الحرارية للشيللر (وحدات المناوله , وحدات FCU ,وأى أحمال أخرى).
(6)	التأكد من عمل وحدات المعالجه (حقن & تفوير).
(7)	التأكد من مستوى المياه فى برج التبريد و فتح محبس التعويض.
(8)	تشغيل برج التبريد.
(9)	فتح محبس الغاز وقراءة ضغط الغاز.
(10)	تسجيل قراءات الحساسات كل ساعة من شاشة التشيلر واى ملاحظات.
وبعد التأكد من ذلك يتم الضغط على زر التشغيل (START) فيبدأ التشيللر فى التشغيل أوتوماتيكياً متبعاً الخطوات الآتية:
(1)	تشغيل طلمبات المحلول و طلمبة مائع التبريد.
(2)	تشغيل مروحة هواء الغلاية لمدة حوالي 90 ثانية لطرد أي غازات قد تكون موجودة فى غرفة الاحتراق.
(3)	تبدأ الشرارة الكهربائية وفتح بلف الغاز الابتدائي فى العمل فى نفس الوقت فتشتعل الشعلة الابتدائية وبعد 4 ثوان توقف الشرارة الكهربائية حيث تكون الشعلة الابتدائية مشتعلة.
(4)	بعد 10 – 15 ثانية يفتح البلف الرئيسي للغاز ويبدأ الاحتراق الكامل للغاز وعندئذ تضئ لمبة الاحتراق COMBUSTION.


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (21 يناير 2010)

ياااااااااااااارب أجعل لي من كل هم مخرجا


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (21 يناير 2010)

*المخطط الرئيسي لعملية تشغيل وايقاف الشلر*

يشرح المخطط البياني التالي الخوات الرئيسية لعملية تشغيل وايقاف الشيلر

على فكرة أنا حتجوز كمان شهر واحد بس ان شاء الله
أسأل الله أن يعف شباب المسلمين ويهديهم الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ahmednaif (30 يونيو 2010)

معلمات اذا امكن حول الشيلر المكزي مخططات او بيانات عندي مشروع يخص هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 يونيو 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=51PMRUOM
أرجو من سيادتكم تتبع هذا الربط وستجد مقدمة عن شركة BROAD و الخاصة بنوع تلك الشيلرات لمشروعك وإذا أردت التزود بأية بيانات عن المنتج أو طريقة عمله أ حتى تريد مقارنة بين الشركات المصنعة فأنا تحت أمرك

م/ محمد رشدي أبو شقة


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 يونيو 2010)

مافيش حد عايز حاجة عن absorption chiller
طيب تعرفوا أنو ممكن يشتغل بكل أنواع الطاقة وبتوصل معامل الكفاءة ل 1.41 cop
وممكن زي ما قلت يشتغل بالغاز الطبيعي وبالعادم من المولدات الكهربائية وكذلك من البخار والمياه الساخنة أو الطاقة الشمسية
يعني كل مصادره صديقة للبيئة مش مكلفة وكفائتها عالية جدا
عايز أسئلة بقة....
اللهم أعطي كل وواحد مايريد في دينه ودنياه


----------



## فهدالادهم (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسن دياب (19 أغسطس 2010)

نريد معرفة سعر مبرد من هذا النوع سعة 1200 طن تبريد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (21 أغسطس 2010)

أخي العزيز
أشكر لك أهتمامك على هذا الموضوع ولكن حفاظا على قوانين المنتدى فأرجو منك مراسلتي على الخاص أو كلمنى على رقم 0184185222
[email protected]


----------



## noir_eye (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadjet (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جميل ...وللاسف لم يشارك العديد من المهندسين
ولعل السبب انه لا يدرس كثيرا في منطقتنا
فهذا جيد...لانك تنشر علم جديد علينا وسينفعنا
فاستمر بقوة..يا استاذنا
ودمتم


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

now for the first time 
the arrival of the smallest micro absorption chiller working with lithume Bromide and i will leave the guessing to the engineers
i would like to recieve your comments on the smallest absorption chiller around the world i was really surprised when i knew that capacity which could only consume 4 KWH of electricity
and also it could cover 200 meter square of cooling
come on ARAB ENGINEERS, where is your brilliant expectations.


----------



## &طالب علم& (3 مارس 2011)

انا كنت عايز اسال على كمية الغاز المستعملة فى نظام ما 
يعنى مثلا عندى شيلر زى دة نفترض انه 20 حصان بيستهلك غاز قد اية يوميا وسعر الغاز بيكون كام للوحدات دى او الدوائر دى


----------



## عبدالرحمن الصعيدى (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا معيد بكلية الهندسه جامعة القاهره قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكيه
وأنا رسالتى فى الماجيستير بعنوان
*Techno-Economical Investigation of Cogeneration Potential of*
*Phosphoric Acid Fuel Cell (PAFC) Using Double-effect Absorption Chiller*
*توليد مشترك بين خلايا الوقود و المبرد الامتصاصى و بفضل الله وصلت لكفائه كليه تصل الى 95% بعد عمل نظام جديد للتوليد المشترك لخلايا الوقود غير الأنظمه القديمه*
*وأى استفسار عن هذا الموضوع من الناحيه النظريه أو إمكانية تطبيقه فى الناحيه العمليه ممكن أساعد بيه أى حد أنا معنديش مشكله*
*وهذا عنوان بريدى الإلكترونى*
*[email protected]*
*شكرا لكم*


----------



## ahmedznzn (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك بس لو سمحت ممكن اعرف كيفية عمل اختبار لمحبس الفاكيوم و قياس العازل الخاص بمواتير الطلمبات*


----------



## lemoon (13 فبراير 2012)

ماشا الله علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## فرج فركاش (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بصراحه انت بخيل جدا فى المعلومات يا مهندس محمد رشدى لى انى اتصلت بيك اكثر من مره على التلفون ولما تعرف انى عاوز مساعده فى الموضوع ده تقفل على الخط واتصلت بيك كتير 
لما تاكدت انك مش عاوز تساعدنى بمعلومة عن الموضوع مش عارف ايه السبب وايضا بكلمك على الايميل ماتردش عليا 
بصراحه انت وحش جدااا وحرام فيك كلمة مهندس لى انك معاملتك سيئة جداااا


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا أخي المهندس فرج*



فرج فركاش قال:


> بصراحه انت بخيل جدا فى المعلومات يا مهندس محمد رشدى لى انى اتصلت بيك اكثر من مره على التلفون ولما تعرف انى عاوز مساعده فى الموضوع ده تقفل على الخط واتصلت بيك كتير
> لما تاكدت انك مش عاوز تساعدنى بمعلومة عن الموضوع مش عارف ايه السبب وايضا بكلمك على الايميل ماتردش عليا
> بصراحه انت وحش جدااا وحرام فيك كلمة مهندس لى انك معاملتك سيئة جداااا





أ شكرك بشده يا باشمهندس فرج على أسلوبك الراقي في لفت النظر لكن أسالتك تخطت طلب المساعده في موضوع شيلرات الأمتصاص وأوضحت لك أكثر من مره أني لا أملك الوقت الكافي لمساعدتك بتلك الطريقه..فأنت طالب ماجستير والمعلومات التي تريدها اكثر من اكاديميه وتتطلب مجالستك على مدار الأربع والعشرون ساعه حيث تريد من ينجز لك المشروع والدراسه والبحث العلمي وكل ما تردده انك مستعد لدفع المال مقابل ذلك...أوضحت لك انك يجب ان تبحث عن اكثر من دكترو متخصص في هذا العلم بالذات وخاصه في الكاديميه العربيه بالأسكندريه حيث ستجد المحتوى العلمي لذلك ..وتذكر أخي مع أحترامي لهل ليبيا واخوتي في ليبيا فلا يمكن شراء جل ما تراه عيناك بالمال..نحن نعمل في شركات خاصه في مصر وتعبنا للوصول أليها..وتذكر اني ارسلك لك اكثر من 4 رسائل ماجستير في نفس موضوعك علاوه على مقالات هندسيه تخدم بحثك ورساله ماجستيرك...ولكن أذا كنت تريد وقتا اكثر من ذلك فانا اعتذر منك...فهذه أخلاقي وهي تمثلني وسامحك الله على أساءتك وتحت امرك في اي وقت ولكن بحدود.


----------



## محمد علواني (14 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## engkafa81 (18 أبريل 2017)

بصراحة شديدة الموضوع هام جدا جدا ولم يتم التطرق اليه كما يجب من قبل الاخوة المهندسين الذين شاركوا في الموضوع وانما تم طرح عناوين شيقة دون تفاصيل تتناول جوهر الموضوع واساسياته النظرية خلافاً لما تعودنا عليه في هذا المنتدى ولا نشك أبداً بكرم الاخوة المهندسين الذين يستحقوا كل شكر وتقدير على جهودهم في نشر العلم للجميع وخاصة لطالب العلم ..
وأخيراً وليس آخراً : لم يرقى هذا الطرح إلى مستوى التعليم وانما كان بهدف الشهرة والدعاية لا أكثر
وشكراً


----------



## abdullah sana (6 مايو 2017)

ياسيدي لك كامل التقدير ومن الاعماق .. والله انا شخصيا اتمنى ان لا تتوقف عن الشرح المسهب وارجو لك التوفيق في الاداء ..


----------

